# First 2015 Show :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We had a great time at the OR Meat Goat ABGA/USBGA show this weekend! It was fun to get back in the show ring. Our junior does didn't win anything big, but most of them placed top 5 at least. 

Here are some pictures.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Capriole's Telly.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Poca and Belle.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow great job, it always amazes me how whichever goats you are showing in the same class that you usually not more than a goat or two from each other.
Was this Rickreall?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Nancy. Yes, it was in Rickreall.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look great good job


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Roger.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great looking group you have there showing, but I expect that from your awesome herd 
I must say, I don't think I've ever seen pics of you, are you showing your goats or is someone showing them for you?

My kids start showing their breeding goats in June, and are getting excited! They don't have the caliber of goats that you have or show in big shows, but it's always so exciting. Then you get to see the usual crowd, and meet new people/make new friends, and admire all of the beautiful goats 
They do start showing their wethers at the end of next month though


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Candice. Yeah, that's us.  

June is coming up fast.  I hope your kids have a great time showing this year! I keep watching for pictures of your red doelings...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

A couple more pics of Roxi. She's so cute.  Sunday's judge said she was "too close to the ground" for his liking, AKA too short. lol My sister teases me about how short Roxi is, and I always deny it... but I guess the judge confirmed that she's short. She is *just* over 3 months... so I know she'll get taller.  Short or not, I think she's a real nice little doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, all are very nice.

Short, blah, the judge was just too tall, LOL, she is gorgeous and well put together, she may be a later bloomer and take off and look even better than everyone else, HeHe. She is so cute and has a smirk on her face like saying, "What does that judge know."


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think she will grow just fine.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

:lol: I know. She's so funny. You're right though... the judge was very tall. :lol:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> Congrats, all are very nice.
> 
> Short, blah, the judge was just too tall, LOL, she is gorgeous and well put together, she may be a later bloomer and take off and look even better than everyone else, HeHe. She is so cute and has a smirk on her face like saying, "What does that judge know."


 My thoughts exactly Pam, the judge was just too tall.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hehe. :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh::thumbup:


----------

